# Snow White Cichlid Tank Mates



## PJLH (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm getting a 150 gallon tank. I would like to make the Snow White cichlid (Pindani/Mbuna) the star of the tank, but would prefer to have some tank mates of a different species as well. What do you recommend? My wife likes Oscars (which we have 2 of in our 60 gallon tank). Could they be kept with a Snow White Cichlid?

I would also love to see pictures of your 150 gallon set-ups, but will make that a separate thread in the appropriate place.

Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would not combine aggressive fish like snow white cichlid (scientific name is Pseudotropheus socolofi albino) with Oscars.

I would go with 1m:4f of the socolofi and 1m:4f of four other mbuna species in a 72" tank like yours.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

PJLH said:


> I'm getting a 150 gallon tank. I would like to make the Snow White cichlid (Pindani/Mbuna) the star of the tank, but would prefer to have some tank mates of a different species as well. What do you recommend? My wife likes Oscars (which we have 2 of in our 60 gallon tank). Could they be kept with a Snow White Cichlid?


Suppose they could be kept together when the Oscars are small juveniles. You are aware of the huge difference in size between Oscars and Snow White Socolofi (actually an albino hybrid)? The Oscars may even try to eat the Socolofi at some point. Not sure if you are being serious.


----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Further, beyond the aggression problems, there's the fact that Oscars like neutral to acidic soft water with driftwood and plants. And socolofi like alkaline hard water with lots of rocks and few plants. These fish are really, really not compatible.

But I concur with DJ about finding some 1m:4f sets of mbuna to go with them.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I really don't think the Oscar would eat a full grown Socolofi. The issue is Socolofi like all mbuna are too aggressive. The Oscar is a big Cichlid yes,but they're pretty chill as far as cichlids go. A group of mbuna would eventually nip up an Oscar pretty bad(potentially) They may not though given that the coloration of Oscars,compared to any mbuna is so different. That and the factor of cichlids having immense personality provides some varying degrees of potential. Plenty of fish keepers mix old world and new world cichlids. Water requirements seem to affect tank raised cichlids less than what is considered ideal for their natural specimens. I'm not saying that it's not important to try and keep cichlids in their ideal water conditions. I'm just saying I've seen them mixed with successful results. Successful meaning healthy fish maintained over a number of years.Following DJ's recommendation would be wise. Consider the potential beauty that can be achieved in keeping Mbuna tanks. Also,it's possible you may just not go with Snow White Socolofi. There's some nice looking American Cichlids that could work in a tank that you and your wife may like as well.


----------

